# Mac G5 Problème démarrage



## Wantox (5 Octobre 2014)

*Bonjour,*

Donc voilà je viens d'acquérir d'occasion un Mac G5 c'est la première fois que j'utilise le système Mac et quand je l'allume une led rouge s'affiche brièvement et rien ne se passe aucun affichage, je ne sais pas quoi faire ni d'ou vient ce problème...

Merci de votre aide


----------



## gmaa (5 Octobre 2014)

Occasion...
Il était censé être opérationnel?


----------



## Wantox (5 Octobre 2014)

Je l'ai récupérer d'une entreprise je le savais déjà qu'il n'était pas fonctionnel ^^


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2014)

Wantox a dit:


> *Bonjour,*
> 
> Donc voilà je viens d'acquérir d'occasion un Mac G5 c'est la première fois que j'utilise le système Mac et quand je l'allume une led rouge s'affiche brièvement et rien ne se passe aucun affichage, *je ne sais pas quoi faire ni d'ou vient ce problème...*
> 
> Merci de votre aide





Wantox a dit:


> Je l'ai récupérer d'une entreprise *je le savais déjà qu'il n'était pas fonctionnel* ^^


Hé ben.  On te répond quoi maintenant ?


----------



## Wantox (6 Octobre 2014)

J'aimerai le réparer si possible et a quoi correspond ces erreurs avec la Led rouge et aussi une les oranges a coter des slots RAM


----------



## Locke (6 Octobre 2014)

Wantox a dit:


> J'aimerai le réparer si possible et a quoi correspond ces erreurs avec la Led rouge et aussi une les oranges a coter des slots RAM



Ben chez Apple... http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2652?viewlocale=fr_FR

Chez iFixit pour le démontage/remontage... https://www.ifixit.com/Device/Power_Mac_G5


----------



## Wantox (6 Octobre 2014)

Je viens de changer mes RAM mes toujours le même problème la led rouge au démarrage est toujours présente...
J'ai bien replacé les RAM en partant de l'intérieur


----------



## matacao (6 Octobre 2014)

La led située au dessus du bouton de démarrage clignote ou pas ?


----------



## Wantox (6 Octobre 2014)

Oui elle se situe au dessus de la LED de démarrage
Voilà une photo avec la led rouge et orange:


----------



## Wantox (12 Octobre 2014)

Une aide svp ?


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2014)

Wantox a dit:


> Une aide svp ?



Avec ce lien officiel... http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2652?viewlocale=fr_FR ...tu as toutes les informations. Si l'état des LED indiquent un problème, tu penses faire quoi de plus ?


----------



## matacao (12 Octobre 2014)

Problème RAM ou CPU.


----------



## marc20 (25 Juillet 2015)

Pour ceux que ça interresse, j'ai un powermac G5 2x2Ghz qui demarrait de manière aléatoire (plutot pas souvent et sans bong au démarrage) depuis un an. J'ai ouvert et tout demonté (RAM, ventilos, blocs processeurs, carte vidéo). Depoussièrage general et nettoyage des contacteurs a la bombe pour contacts electriques. Remontage et depuis plus aucun problème.


----------

